
Ask HN: Does classic Thinkpad like keyboard portable come as bluetooth keyboard - sreenadh
I just come across a [bluetooth keyboard](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;1byone-Foldable-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Smartphone&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00VRCKK1Y). It looks nice. But chiclet keyboard is an issue.<p>Is a [classic Thinkpad like keyboard](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thinkwiki.org&#x2F;w&#x2F;images&#x2F;2&#x2F;20&#x2F;T430newkeyboard.jpg) available?<p>I am looking for a bluetooth keyboard to be used with my mobile devices.
======
brudgers
There are classic Thinkpad keyboards in the used market:
[http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-IBM-Lenovo-ThinkPad-
USB-...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-IBM-Lenovo-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-
with-TrackPoint-SK-8855-US-
English-/322671711154?epid=78134039&hash=item4b20bb93b2:g:-vgAAOSwvYZZnOnB)

With some hardware hacking a USB keyboard can _potentially_ be turned into a
bluetooth device: [https://lifehacker.com/convert-any-usb-keyboard-to-
bluetooth...](https://lifehacker.com/convert-any-usb-keyboard-to-bluetooth-
with-a-diy-adapte-1786324129)

------
Zwitty
I think you are looking for this.

[https://www.amazon.com/ThinkPad-Compact-Bluetooth-
Keyboard-T...](https://www.amazon.com/ThinkPad-Compact-Bluetooth-Keyboard-
TrackPoint/dp/B00C32FWJC)

~~~
sreenadh
2 things: 1\. Its not classic keyboard 2\. Its not compact like the link I
shared ([https://www.amazon.com/1byone-Foldable-Bluetooth-Keyboard-
Sm...](https://www.amazon.com/1byone-Foldable-Bluetooth-Keyboard-
Smartphone/dp/B00VRCKK1Y))

P.S.: Sorry for my formatting screwup in the main post.

